# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  نماذج أختبارات مادة القانون الدولي

## أم خطاب

*نماذج من أسئلة الاختبارات السابقة*

*أولا: مادة القانون الدولى العام* 

1-عرف الخليج وفقا لأحكام القانون الدولى العام ثم بين نظامه القانونى.


2-ما هى الشروط الواجب توافرها لتتمكن الدولة الساحلية من إيقاف المرور فى بحرها الإقليمى؟


3- ما هو النظام القانونى للسفن الأجنبية العامة و الخاصة فى البحر الإقليمى؟


4-اذكر بإيجاز حقوق الدولة الساحلية على منطقتها المجاورة.


5-اذكر معايير تحديد اتساع الجرف القارى وفقا لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لعام 1982.


6-تكلم عن المنطة الاقتصادية الخالصة من حيث اتساعها وحقوق الدولة الساحلية عليها.


7-قارن بين محكمة العدل الدولية والمحكمة الدولية لقانون البحار من حيث التشكيل والاختصاص.


8-ما هى خصائص الحكم الصادر عن محاكم التحكيم الدولية؟


9- ما هى حالات اختصاص الدولة الساحلية بالمحاكمة عن الجرائم التى ترتكب على متن السفن الخاصة الموجودة فى بحرها الإقليمى؟


10- إذا علمت أن الحافة القارية للدولة (أ) تقع على بعد 400 ميلا بحريا من خطوط الأساس، وأن اتساع البحر الإقليمى لهذه الدولة هو 12 ميلا بحريا، فما هو اتساع جرفها القارى؟


11 ما هى شروط إقامة الدولة الساحلية لجزر صناعية فى جرفها القارى؟


12- اشرح بالتفصيل موقف محكمة العدل الدولية من معبار الرابطة الحقيقية بين الدولة والسفينة التى تحمل جنسيتها؟


*ثانيا: مادة القانون الدولى العام (1)*


1-عرف القانون الدولى العام ثم بين الفارق بينه وبين القانون الدولى الخاص والقانون الداخلى.


2-ما هى الطبيعة القانونية للعرف الدولى كمصدر للقانون الدولى العام؟ 


3-عرف المعاهدة الدولية مبينا عناصرها .


4-ما هى الطبيعة القانونية للاتفاقات التى تبرمها السلطة الفلسطينية مع إسرائيل؟


5- بين مع الشرح موقف الفقه واتفاقيتى فيينا لقانون المعاهدات من التصديق الناقص أو المعيب على المعاهدات الدولية.


6-ما هى الاتجاهات التى تتبناها الدول فى شأن إدماج القانون الدولى العام فى القوانين الداخلية، وما هو موقف المملكة العربية السعودية فى هذا الشأن؟


7- من الذى يفسر قواعد القانون الدولى العام؟ وكيف يفسرها؟


8-بين دون شروح شروط دعوى الحماية الدبلوماسية، وهل يجوز التنازل عن هذه الدعوى؟


9- عرف المنظمة الدولية ثم بين أنواعها.


10- ما هى النتائج التى تترتب على تمتع المنظمة الدولية بالشخصية القانونية الدولية؟


11- قارن بين الموظف الدولى وومثل الدولة لدى أجهزة المنظمات الدولية من حيث التعيين والتبعية، والمسولية والحماية، ونطاق ما يتمتع به كلاهما من حصانات وامتيازات. 


12- هل يحق للدول أعضاء الاتحادات الدولية إبرام المعاهدات الدولية؟ 


منقول

----------

